# Reimbursement for CPT 99239 & G0182 on same day



## anuja.devasthali (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this !

can we code Hospital discharge service ( CPT 99239 ) & Care plan oversight services on same day ( CPT G0182 ) & get reimbursed for both or we have to bill just one out of them. Please guide for the correct way else any best referrence source.

Thanks


----------

